# How to create "safemode" boot option for grub?

## Jykke

I'd like to have a safemode boot option in grub that brings me 

prompt without starting X and much of other services. How do I accomplish this?

----------

## bemis

you could add 'init 3' to the end of your grub kernel line?

----------

## theethicalatheist

Add "single" to the end of the line in GRUB so it looks like this:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda1 ro single
```

----------

